# Kef tweeter replacement



## phazer99 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a bunch of Kef iQ30's. I love the midrange of these speakers, but the tweeters leave something to be desired. So I'm thinking about replacing them with something better like Swans HiVi RT1.3WE. I don't want to modify my speakers if I can avoid it. Kef also has a unique design where the tweeter is placed inside the midrange driver making it hard (impossible?) to replace. And to top it off, I'm new to speaker design 

A couple of questions:

- Is it possible to create an external crossover filter and place the tweeter outside the speaker? I would appreciate some hints on how to do the calculations for this crossover. I have a REW and a Behringer ECM 8000 so I can do some measurements.

- Do I have to mount the tweeter in an enclosure, or does it come mounted with a enclosure already? Anything to think about when mounting the tweeter?

- Would it be better to use a DSP for the crossover filter between the speaker and the tweeter (with separate amps for them)?

- Do you have any recommendations for tweeters? I've heard Swans HiVi RT1.3WE and I like the detailed sound. I've also heard Seas Millenium tweeter which sounded good but is quite expensive.

Thanks.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

phazer99 said:


> A couple of questions:
> 
> - Is it possible to create an external crossover filter and place the tweeter outside the speaker? I would appreciate some hints on how to do the calculations for this crossover. I have a REW and a Behringer ECM 8000 so I can do some measurements.


Yes there are crossover design programs available eg http://www.diyaudioandvideo.com/Calculator/APCXOver/ You would need to work out where the current crossover is set first though.



phazer99 said:


> - Do I have to mount the tweeter in an enclosure, or does it come mounted with a enclosure already? Anything to think about when mounting the tweeter?


Nearly all tweeters are sealed units and so no extra enclosure is required.



phazer99 said:


> - Would it be better to use a DSP for the crossover filter between the speaker and the tweeter (with separate amps for them)?


I would try a standard crossover first unless you have sufficient funds to go the active route.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## DeuceTrinal (May 7, 2012)

Seems to me it might be simpler to sell the KEF instead of dismantling them, and using the funds plus that which you'd have spent on building, buy or build speakers you like. KEF has a good reputation and a good resale value typically.


----------

